# Hey Guys



## Guest (Dec 21, 2018)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## DkSmith (Dec 21, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Howdy!

What are your requirements and budget on a new skiff?


----------



## DkSmith (Dec 21, 2018)

Cam said:


> Howdy!
> 
> What are your requirements and budget on a new skiff?


 Intercoastal shallow water fly fishing and I would like to keep it around 15,000 I’ve been looking at a Gheenoe LT 25 and a lot of used flats . I live on the intercoastal waterway and I like fishing for reds speckled trout flounder and anything that I can get into kayak water or very skinny water away from the bigger boats . I use by jet ski now but want to go to a boat .


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Join team Ankona, Gheenoes are the dark side.

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you would be happy with either an Ankona or a Gheenoe. But they are worth a look. A Shadowcast or Native could be had new for that price.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

If you're handy, create your own at a third of the price.


----------



## DkSmith (Dec 21, 2018)

jhreels said:


> Join team Ankona, Gheenoes are the dark side.
> 
> Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you would be happy with either an Ankona or a Gheenoe. But they are worth a look. A Shadowcast or Native could be had new for that price.


I’ll check out the Ankona thanks


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Skimmer Skiff is another solid pick. Bit cheaper than Ankona depending on what you want on the boat and a good deal for the price.

If you are interested in a 14', one of the best in that class is a Salt Marsh. They cost more than a Skimmer and probably an Ankona but not too much more. They are also one of the cleanest in that segment especially for their cost.


----------



## DkSmith (Dec 21, 2018)

I’m on it I’ll take look


----------



## DkSmith (Dec 21, 2018)

Today is a good day got my skiff Mitzi 17 tournament edition thanks for the help


----------



## levidog (May 14, 2017)

SsaaaaWweeeettttt!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Well done! Sweet ride! Where do you fish?


----------



## DkSmith (Dec 21, 2018)

Swansboro NC mostly intercostal and creeks off main channel. Reds , trout and flounder . Oh and a lot of blues . Having a jack plate installed today. Looking forward to getting back at it .


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

DkSmith said:


> Swansboro NC mostly intercostal and creeks off main channel. Reds , trout and flounder . Oh and a lot of blues . Having a jack plate installed today. Looking forward to getting back at it .


Quick google earth view seems to show some pretty nice shallow hunting grounds right on th outskirts of town. Lucky you!


----------



## DkSmith (Dec 21, 2018)

Yep I’m lucky


----------

